# swarm trap removal ?



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the first option. I pick up my traps after dark and get them to the yard. Always try to do that when I can commit to doing transfer first thing. Then do transfer/cutout. They all reorient and you are off and running. Be careful on sunshine and heat while they are confined.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

X 2 ...


S4 basics said:


> I like the first option. I pick up my traps after dark and get them to the yard. Always try to do that when I can commit to doing transfer first thing. Then do transfer/cutout. They all reorient and you are off and running. Be careful on sunshine and heat while they are confined.


----------



## ecobeeremoval (Mar 9, 2016)

Bees love a dark place as well as where she find the fragrance of flowers or other plants. Also, never to do my yourself if you are not aware the behavior and species of honey bees. 
And, you can use any of the following method to remove the bee swarm.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Ferg said:


> Ok I trapped a swarm in a flower pot swarm trap, question is what is the best time to remove them and put them in a hive?


I would go after dark, plug the entrance, move it, and immediately remove the plug. I would cutout the bees during daylight as soon afterwards as I reasonably could. The longer you wait, the harder it will be for you and the further it will set the bees back.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

After you do a few cut outs you will want these.

http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nucleus-beehives/

http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

looks like after dark it is, then cut out the next morning. I really like these flower pots, a lot lighter thn a 5 frame nuc but you do have a cut out involved. Maybe not on this one, I put 3 waxed top bars inside, if they used the top bars, then no cut out needed.


----------

